# Hawaii Entertainment Book



## Timeshare Von (Feb 22, 2009)

*2009 Entertainment Book*

I have never gone to Hawaii without one, but this year's book seems particularly pitiful.  Lots of the things we're used to seeing in the book don't seem to be this year, if the web site is correct in its list.  In fact, it seems to be particularly thin of real offers.

Can anyone tell me if the following have offers in this year's book:

* Matteos (fine dining in Waikiki)
* Germaines Luau (Oahu)
* Polynesian Cultural Center (Oahu)
* Sunset Cruise w/ Body Glove (Big Island)
* Island Breeze Luau (Big Island)

Thanks!
Von


----------



## teepeeca (Feb 22, 2009)

*Timeshare Von*

You realize that you made me look for my Hawaii Entertainment book to see which, if any, of the participants are in the new Entertainment book!!!???

All of them are in the 2009 book.  (For my time and trouble, if we ever meet up, you now owe me some liquid libations !!!)

Tony


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 22, 2009)

teepeeca said:


> You realize that you made me look for my Hawaii Entertainment book to see which, if any, of the participants are in the new Entertainment book!!!???
> 
> All of them are in the 2009 book.  (For my time and trouble, if we ever meet up, you now owe me some liquid libations !!!)
> 
> Tony




Thanks for taking the time Tony.  [Out of compliance info. removed - please pm this kind of info.-DeniseM]

Von

p.s. and Yes an adult beverage will be on me if we do meet!


----------



## SusieQ927 (Feb 24, 2009)

How much is it off of Germaines Luau?

Would you consider this book a good purchase for my 11/1/09 trip to Oahu
or not?
We plan to try to 'eat cheap' meaning eat at the condo and not out all the time and I used the Shorebird 50% off coupons last time, plan to do that again, but if the Ent. Book is a good deal, perhaps I should invest.

Comments please! 

thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 24, 2009)

If you go to www.entertainment.com and click on the Hawaii book and browse through the coupons.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Feb 27, 2009)

Are there any restaurant or activity discounts for Kaui and the Big Isalnd in this years book.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2009)

There is so little for Kauai and the Big Island in the E book, that it's nearly worthless to buy it.  The only good discount we found was for Holo Holo Charters - snorkeling trips on Kauai.

You can browse through the E books online at www.entertainment.com.


----------



## travelnut (Mar 2, 2009)

I followed a Tugger's suggestion and got 3 Entertainment coupons with a free trial "membership".  You only have 2 weeks or less to activate the membership and use the coupons, so hold off until just before you go.  We got a $17 off coupon for our favorite restaurant - Hau Tree Lanai in Waikiki.

The street and hotel lobby racks with brochures have a chunky little Oahu book that has oodles of coupons.  It may come with checkin at your hotel. These equalled or were better than what Entertainment had to offer and there were many more restaurants.  We stayed at Aqua Island on Seaside and had eggs and pancake breakfast for $3.75 plus 2 large OJs for price of one at a diner at the corner of Seaside and Kuhio.  They had attractive dinner prices too.  Closed for lunch.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 2, 2009)

Deleted (sorry missed something here)


----------



## cgeidl (Mar 2, 2009)

*Hawaii inexpensive restaurant coupons*

http://www.hawaiisalem.com/ has some half off certificates.There are many specials offered in the Local paper9Especially on Sunday's dining section)


----------

